# 5 for 5 this weekend



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 6, 2011)

whos in? 5 for 5 up on the hill this sat ? i know ill be there!


----------



## castandblast (Jun 6, 2011)

wish yall would do some of those on Hartwell, or westpoint, some where closer to me. I know I would do them and maybe one or two other boats here. The hill is just so far away. I would have to win all 5 pots to pay for gas at the price it is now.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jun 6, 2011)

there was a 5 for 5 on hartwell last weekend.....

i would be all up for the hill but i will be out of town....looks like we going to do another 5 for 5 on hartwell in the near future


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 7, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## BigCats (Jun 7, 2011)

whats entry fee


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jason evans would you chime in on this one.... its a gba club shoot.... I think 25


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Muzzy Classic has been rescheduled for this weekend yall should all come to Gville for it.


----------



## bowfisher1 (Jun 8, 2011)

$5 for each pot,Carp, Sucker,Gar,Catfish and Smallest fish with an optional 6th numbers pot.If you get in it all , it would be $30 each. You can have as many shooters on the boat as you want ( only 3 if your team enters #'s pot) for the other five as many as shooters as your boat can hold legally. These shoots are really fun, we have a good time with them,,Hope to see yall there!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 8, 2011)

Im in!


----------



## Michael (Jun 9, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Im in!



Your hand going to be healed up by Sat?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 9, 2011)

i sure hope so! its gettin better little by little.... how you hear about that?


----------



## 706th1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Is trailering allowed?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im hopin so!


----------



## 706th1 (Jun 10, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## bowfisher1 (Jun 11, 2011)

im gonna allow it tonight becuase there is a possibility of bad weather and Cherokee is a big water ramp, it can get a lil bit rough there if the wind comes down the lake.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 11, 2011)

Im glad of that !


----------



## bowfisher1 (Jun 17, 2011)

here are the results the last 5 for 5 shoot

big  catfish --tied --Micheal Evans--Bren and Jon Stone
6.9 lbs--$195

big carp---Jason Evans --21lbs ---$195

big gar----Micheal Evans--10lbs---$195

big sucker-Chris Tankersly-3.6lbs-$195

small fish--Jeremy Sanderlin--very small catfish--$195

numbers--Chris Tankersly---36----$195

Thanks to everyone for coming!


----------



## S Adams (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey bowfisher1 yall going to have a shoot at the chick  this year?


----------



## Michael (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Cuz. It was a tough shoot, but that just makes winning a little money that much sweeter


----------



## bowfisher1 (Jun 18, 2011)

S Adams said:


> Hey bowfisher1 yall going to have a shoot at the chick  this year?


no not this year we took it out of the line up for a GBA shoot ,we are trying to keep most of the tournaments here in GA.


----------



## JpEater (Jun 18, 2011)

bowfisher1 said:


> no not this year we took it out of the line up for a GBA shoot ,we are trying to keep most of the tournaments here in GA.



If yall do one next year I will go since yall know how to operate a scale!


----------



## S Adams (Jun 18, 2011)

JpEater said:


> If yall do one next year I will go since yall know how to operate a scale!



do you ever stop?


----------

